# My hippo.



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Heres pike, havent posted in a while so i thought i would show u guys some. hes now 16 months old, r.e. american bully. Sorry so many, i got carried away. ---shane n pike


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

always glad to see pikey boy! what a stunna!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

awe, too precious!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Slim says Hi Pike! Lol hes lookin good man.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Your dog sets a fine example for the AmBully community.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's a good looking dog. Don't know why you call him a hippo. You know anything about his pedigree?


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Great looking ambully


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

There's that big beautiful boy!


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Man, awesome dog.
If you don't mind me askin', what kind of crop does Pike have ?


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Hes so gorgeous!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

call him hippo cuz if you all saw he was 100% r.e. u'd call him a hippo anyways  just throwin it out there that not every bully is 100lbs+. yeah hes reg. with adba. heres some papers  oh and the crop is, i think a show with bell. We have an awesome vet that does an awesome job @ cropping. you bring him a pup, say do what YOU think fits his head, and amazing work comes out  ---shane


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Seems to me that you could do much more for the image of RE dogs by showing him as a fine example. Why side up, and include your own dog, with the bad side of bully bred dogs? I can't read peds but the end result is obvious. Somebody took the time to keep the dog functional. Show him off and be proud of him. Don't make him out to be a victim of something he's not even a part of.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is awful handsome. ( :


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i just do it as a joke. makin fun of the misconception's


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

That is a nice looking dog he isn't a hippo at all!


----------

